# News Flash Microsoft is anti-gun



## ricktrent4 (Jun 19, 2011)

News Flash Microsoft is anti-gun 
I was unaware that Microsoft advertising company is anti-gun, until they would not let me pay for advertising for my website because it contains gun parts for sale. My ad was selling laser parts not gun parts the ad was referring to 2 watt 445nm laser diodes. I was willing to only list laser parts but seeing as my website contains gun parts also they wouldn't even let me advertise my laser ad. This is a new business I'm trying to start up and it seems like corporations try to control everything. So I think Microsoft is anti-gun in my opinion what do you think?
From owner Rick Trent
Morristown TN. 
[email protected]


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I removed the links to your site as this thread appears to be a poor attempt at advertising your business, which is against forum rules.


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

I worked there, Microsoft is for sure antigun.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Lets see Bill Gates............buddies with Warren Buffet............funder of Big O political party. Ya I could see that.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't know that...

Just one more reason why i can say **** Microsoft


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Anti-gun and Pro-monopoly.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

denner said:


> Anti-gun and Pro-monopoly.


nothing wrong with monoply...unless you don't get the good property and the other person has houses and hotels. Then you prey to go to jail and stay so you don't end up losing the game


----------



## Shuban (Jan 24, 2012)

Votes are 50-50. But I don't think so there is anything like this.

___________________________________________
Body Armour


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I find the discussion interesting but cannot say definitively so I didn't vote


----------

